# my b13



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

this my new toy...  
just put rims on, i hate hubcaps.. my springs should be on soon, if the weather is nice and my front and rear spoilers will go on as soon as my friend paints them... http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid58/p6d3bd7e70915ade9695e6b365988f5a6/fc5fe034.jpg.orig.jpg


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

nice car! I like those rims! 

Heres the picture of his car for those who cant get the link to work. 










-Nick


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice ride ! clean and simple..

thinkin of pulleys yet? group buy going on now.


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Nice B13 bro... clean and simple.


----------



## B13speed (Mar 26, 2003)

are those 17s


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Wheels look like SHU-4s (or a knock-off), nice touch. Great start to the B13.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

thanks guys... the rims are 17's and they are knock offs of the SHU... i can't wait to put my springs on, to see how it will look dropped.. the "nose bleed" look is not cool.. i tried all kinda stuff to get the pic to show, thanks sentrastud...


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

looks nice, is it 5-speed or auto?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I keep seeing these B13's w/ 17's. I love it! People always say my wheels look huge on the car...but I love 'em. Very nice car. Post more pics when you drop it!!


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

its auto for now.. i want to do a gti-r swap this summer.. hopefully i will have enough money to finish it by the last import race for the season... 17's on a b13 looks really cool to me also.. thats the first thing i looked at when picking sizes of rims.. see how they looked on different b13s... 17's is the way to go, i think..


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

do you rub with the 17's...


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

My old b13 used to be that color, oh man the memories. Keep us updated... looks good.


----------



## xclusiv (Feb 11, 2003)

it rubs alittle when i hit bumps, but my struts are dead, so hopefully it will get better when i do my suspension.... thanks Dynamitega..


----------

